# [off-site] Maneuver Drive: Space Opera - Collaborative Fiction Game



## Chairman (Jun 6, 2009)

Maneuver Drive 

Space Opera - a genre that has produced some of the more recognizeable and successful popular works of science fiction. The titles are legion: Star Trek, Star Wars, Babylon 5, Firefly, Andromeda, Stargate, plus literary giants such as the Lensman series, The Mote In God's Eye, Ringworld, Foundation, I, Robot, and so on. The prolific size of the body of space opera fiction out there is as vast as it is varied. So, naturally, I suggest we add to it. 

Traveller: The Third Imperium - our setting resides in the distant future—over three thousand years removed from our own time. Interstellar travel is facilitated, and limited, by the use of a technology called the jump drive. Jump drives are capable of propelling a starcraft between one to six parsecs, depending on the individual drive's specifications. Regardless of the distance of a jump, the duration required for the trip is approximately one week. Communications are limited to the speed of travel; there is no "sub-space" or other form of FTL information transfer. This leads to a central principle for the setting, that the restraint on the speed of information leads to decentralization and the vestment of significant power in the hands of local officials. 

Maneuver Drive - the means of propulsion for any space-going vessel.  It is also the name of this Traveller Hero campaign. 

The Maneuver Drive campaign is open for submissions.  When coming up with a character concept, consider the following: 

1. No engineering/technical or medical types need apply. I have those two positions covered and I'm very sensitive to avoid schtick overlap. 

2. I need someone who can capably pilot a multi-ton starship. That doesn't necessarily mean you have to have a background as a full-time pilot, considering that a lot of people know how to fly a plane that aren't commercial pilots. Some do it for recreational or other purposes. Of course, if you want to submit someone who's ex-Imperial Navy or Scouts and served exclusively as a starship pilot, that's fine, too. Or anything in-between. 

3. I need someone ex-military. Doesn't have to be our pilot. The Imperial Scout Service, Navy, Army, and Marines work well. But don't forget that there are both planetary and system military forces which are not Imperial. It's like the difference between the FBI, the State Police, and your local town cops. But I need one person who knows how to fight well. 

4. PCs should be human - no aliens, no alien-human hybrids, and no artificial intelligence please. 

5.  None of the PCs will own or have possession of a vehicle to start the game.  

6. Otherwise, I'll take a serious look at any - and I mean any - background: priest, teacher, scientist, corporate executive, mailman. Just be useful to a small crew in some way. You can be from any world of the Imperium. There are thousands of worlds in the Imperium, all different. Your only constraint is that your PC can easily work as part of a team and that you're open to working with me as a player as I try to get everyone in place for the opening move. 

Potential characters should be built using the guidelines in 5ER for a "powerful heroic" character:   

There is a forum specifically to address your character development questions here: Forums | NextGen RPG  Ask away on the forum and I'll address your questions as quickly as I can. 

Submissions will remain open until I have 4-6 PCs I'm happy with or June 19, whichever comes first. If on June 19 I do not have 4-6 PCs I'm happy with I may keep submissions open an additional week.


----------



## Chairman (Jun 18, 2009)

*Deadline June 19th*

Just a quick reminder that submissions close on June the 19th!

Thanks for taking a look.


----------

